# Question?



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it illegal to use live frogs for bait?


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Not according to FWC rules.

What regulations apply to frogs?
Answer: There are no seasons, bag or size limits for frogs and a recreational license is not needed. To sell frogs or take frogs to sell, a commercial fish dealers license is required. Frogs may be taken in accordance with 68A-26.002, Florida Administrative Code (FAC), including use of gigs – provided gigs are not specifically prohibited in the area. 

http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/freshwater/frequently-answered-questions/


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

You can use live frogs for bait


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I just wanted to make sure, I'm new to the fresh water fishing world. Do they make good bait for bass?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

fishninmysoul said:


> I just wanted to make sure, I'm new to the fresh water fishing world. Do they make good bait for bass?


Oh yea.
Natural prey of bass.
They even make a wire harness that entraps the frog with a trailing hook.
Frog is not injured until the bass strikes.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there a certain way to hook them without the harness? There's a pond where I live and a bunch of little frogs, not to mention I've seen a lot of bass in the 2 to 4 pound range


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You can use an elastic band to secure the hook (just don't cast too hard). Get it out where you want it and let the frog do it's natural thing. Just reel in enough to eliminate slack line. They are GREAT bait....get ready for the explosion!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

They work great, but so do a number of easy to find frog lures on the market. What kind of frogs are you wanting to use?


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know what kind of frogs these are but they're all over my back porch. I know that they are not tree frogs. They look like toads but are smaller in size.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Do they have webbed feet? If they aren't at least semi-aquatic (as I suspect most are) they might croak on you pretty quick. See what I did there.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I really haven't noticed their feet but I'll look. What is the best type of lure to use to try to catch these bass that I'm constantly seeing. I've tried fake worms of all colors and also a rooster tail.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

That depends on a lot, but when in doubt I go with the Zoom trick worm, and the darker the better. If the water is really shallow or clear, or the fish are pressured heavily, they can be almost impossible to catch at times. 

If they are actively feeding on the surface a KVD Sexy Frog or a Zoom Horny Toad could do it. If there is a lot of bait fish in the area, like bluegill, they might be feeding primarily on fish so a crankbait in most shad variations could work. 

If all else fails, grab a couple dozen shiners and a bobber and bring a chair. As long as the shiners stay alive they will get you some good bass eventually.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I just got back and actually caught one, it wasn't too big. I caught it on a white grub looking thing. I have no idea what times they feed or what they are feeding on. I do see a lot of minnows and a few pan fish. The water is shallow and very dark. Any more info you can give me I would put to use.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I've caught a ton of bass on small-medium size leopard frogs hooked through the lips. Post a picture of them and I can probably tell you what kind of frog it is. If the bass are atill bedding toss a hook with a bunch of worms or a small bream on the bed and snatch the bass right outta there


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmmm...Are you sure the water is dark or is it that the bottom is dark? Often times when the water looks black as opposed to brown it's because the sediment on the bottom is black. Some of the blackest ponds I fish actually have a decent visibility, which affects the color of the bait. A good rule of thumb is to use brighter colored baits in clear water and darker colored baits in stained water.

A lot of those grubs are actually designed to mimic bait fish so you might be on to something there. If the bass are under 2 pounds, which is usually 15" or less, a beetle spin could do the trick for you if you're using light tackle. They're cheap and you can usually find them everywhere that sells tackle. You'll have to experiment with colors but that shouldn't take long as greens and whites usually work for me. 

Smaller bass feed everyday and usually many times throughout the day depending on what they're eating, but the bigger ones usually feed much less often. In smaller ponds there is usually plenty of easy pickins for the big fish so catching them is often a game of chance. Finding them is one thing, but getting them to eat can be better approached as annoying them into a strike rather than catching them while they're hungry. Now that the spawn is generally over, that can be difficult. Don't be afraid to cast into the same place repeatedly, especially if you know a fish is there. Try to switch up colors and baits occasionally to keep him from getting desensitized. I once wiggled a plastic lizard in front of a 4 pounder's face that was sitting 2 feet from the shore for 20 minutes, literally, before he finally got tired of it and sucked it in.

If that white grub worked for you make sure you give it a shot each time you go so you can rule out if it was a fluke or if it's a good bait for that water. Alternate between that and some of the other baits mentioned and eventually you'll find the ticket. Meeting that challenge is half the fun of bass fishing!


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

First, let me say to all of you, thank you for all the great info. Everything that I have read will be tried. @Ryan, the water looks pretty dark but I think you are right about the sediment in the water. I wear a pair of Oakley polarized sunglasses and I'm able to see some of the sand beds fairly clear. I know that there is a lot of, what I would call, "seaweed", for lack of knowing what it's really called in freshwater, on the bottom. If there is anymore info you can give about the water, I would love to read it. Heck, if you live in p'cola just come by my place and teach me how to catch some of these fish. @WiRTH, as soon as I get my camera on my phone fixed I will upload a pic. They look toads. I know they are the kind that usually hang around in wet/marsh areas. The ones that make all that croaking noise when it rains.


----------

